# Churches



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had ever visited either St. John the Baptist Church in Maadi or All Saints Cathedral in Zamalek?

I am considering either venue for my church blessing (after my official civil wedding in Cairo), it will be a small intimate group of close friends and family so I am leaning towards Maadi, I can't tell from the All Saints website just how big it is (inside). I am pretty familiar with Zamalek but not Maadi, so any comments on the immediate surroundings of the church would be great. I will be in Egypt in a few weeks but on this occasion can't make it to Cairo until later in the year and I wanted to have my plans in place soon. My fiance will be travelling to Cairo soon and I want him to check both Churches out, but a bit of extra info would help.

Thank you


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I regularly attend both St John and the Maadi Community Church (MCC), which is much bigger in membership but has no building so use the outside area of the St John premises. The St John church is a small church (space for about 140 odd people). I am not familiar with the "church blessing" concept and how that will go down with an Anglican minister, but Reverend Paul Gordon-Chandler is the man, and I suspect you will need to speak to him to arrange. Good luck.


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> I regularly attend both St John and the Maadi Community Church (MCC), which is much bigger in membership but has no building so use the outside area of the St John premises. The St John church is a small church (space for about 140 odd people). I am not familiar with the "church blessing" concept and how that will go down with an Anglican minister, but Reverend Paul Gordon-Chandler is the man, and I suspect you will need to speak to him to arrange. Good luck.


Thanks, we have already been in touch with Reverend Paul Gordon-Chandler who is happy to assist us, he also mentioned the All Saints Cathedral to us as another option, so I was trying to get an idea of the size etc. but DG will visit both anyway


----------

